# Hyatt Pinon Pointe Purchase got ROFR'd



## Sicnarf (Apr 26, 2016)

Hyatt exercised their ROFR on my 1880 points HRC Pinon Pointe purchase for $4500.  Trying another one for $5000.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 27, 2016)

The exact same thing happened to us in Sept or Oct last year, same amount of points and same price. We went up to 5,600 on our next offer just to avoid going through the whole process again. We may have been able to slide in at a lower purchase price but didn't want to go through the waiting process. 

I have not heard of any buy backs in awhile , for a few months last year Hyatt was actively picking up the low priced offers. 
Good luck, and let us know how it works out!


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Apr 28, 2016)

*Playing the waiting game*

Thanks for posting this.  I recently bought Wild Oak off of e-bay, and the bid was around $1100, plus $500 transfer fee so the closing company is saying I paid $1600 (which is true) to Hyatt.  It's been about a month & a half, and nothing lately from the e-bay seller/closing company.  Supposedly it's been sent for ROFR, but who knows?  There were 2 others that were offered at the same time on e-bay, same seller--same points, same place, same week 52 (different units), but they both went for slightly less.  So I'm hoping that either Hyatt doesn't actively want any Wild Oak, or they're happy with the other 2 that went for slightly less than the one I got.


----------



## lizap (Apr 29, 2016)

Hyatt was not exercising ROFR, but now that it is owned by II, seems that more of it is happening.  Several years ago, we purchased High Sierra for a little more than your offer, and thought that was a great price.  I do think for owners, ROFR helps us maintain our prices.  Have easily recouped our initial cost.


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm working on another deal for a little more money.  I'd like to know what HRC's ROFR threshold is


----------



## lizap (Apr 29, 2016)

We paid 7k (and I think we got great value for the price) for High Sierra several years ago, but High Sierra seems to go for a little more than Pinion Pointe.  I would think info. on pricing from those that purchased recently (after II) would be most helpful as Hyatt realy was not ROFRing that much. If I was buying again I would try for 2200, but that is going to cost you considerably more. You're probably going to pay north of 6k for 1880 at PP (I'm thinking 6.5k).



Sicnarf said:


> I'm working on another deal for a little more money.  I'd like to know what HRC's ROFR threshold is


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 30, 2016)

The one they bought back from us was Beach House. It seems that it is timing as some very low offers were going through a few months after our buy back. Some months they are looking to pick up inventory and then it seems like they are disinterested and very low ball offers get through. Not sure what their marketing plan is. We bought Pinon Point 2,000 pts for 8,000 close to 2 yrs ago. At the time we thought that would be plenty but we ended up buying Beach House a yr later. 
If we were to do it over we probably would go for a 3 bedroom in Texas. We rarely use our home week though and enjoy trading and trying different properties.
I don't think there is enough info to know what their price break is as they just started exercising their right of 1st refusal.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 3, 2016)

I think I know why they are picking these up now... I posted this info on another thread, but think it makes sense as to why this is happening now...

We just did the owner update at hyatt pinon pointe last week, and the newest incentive for adding something retail to your resale portfolio..... is that they will upgrade your resale to a status as if you purchased the resale at the retail level, giving you all of the benefits of the new, extensive hotel point system. For them to do this, they need inventory... I think this is why they are buying back...


----------



## planzfortomorrow (May 20, 2016)

It seems mine was refused by Hyatt.  Yippee!!!  One step closer to getting the unit transferred to me.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 20, 2016)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------

